# Need Advice...Puppy Arriving Home at 16 Weeks!



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Here is USA it would be unusual for a pup to be at the breeder that long, but I have no idea if that is common where you are. We got our first Golden at 16 weeks. He had been with a family with 3 very young children and the mom soon learned it was just too much. He adapted right away into our home, no problems at all. So just be sure you have your vet check him when you get him, and have certification from the vet who has been seeing him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you contact the breeder to ask for some more details? You should be perfectly fine with an older puppy provided he has been living with people and not isolated in a kennel. I agree there are a lot of benefits to giving a puppy extra time with his mother and littermates. My collie puppy didn't come home until 12 weeks and I see clearly how much better his 'dog' socializing skills are then previous pups who came home earlier. 

It would be nice if you could learn more information to put your mind at ease. I agree with previous poster that you will want to have the vet check your puppy out in the first day or two. Be sure to schedule the appointment well in advance.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you both very much for your replies. I do not have direct contact with the breeder because this is all handled through my fiance's friend's business. However, I really trust the friend because he adores animals (this is not his career, he is only doing it on the side out of his love for animals) and would only deal with trustworthy breeders. I have seen pictures of the puppy and both parents and the puppy seems to be dealing well with both humans and other puppies, from what I could tell.




nolefan said:


> My collie puppy didn't come home until 12 weeks and I see clearly how much better his 'dog' socializing skills are then previous pups who came home earlier.


This is very reassuring to hear. All three of my fiance's Goldens (ranging in age from 4 to 8 years now) have come home at around the same age (3 months because they can't fly younger) and they are the most delightful, cheerful dogs I have ever met. They have absolutely no problem socializing with other dogs or humans. I can only hope our Gino will turn out this way. I hope the flight isn't traumatic for him and hope he will adjust well with us and respond well to training. We are all already in love with him and really looking forward to bringing him home the first week of October


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos of Gino!!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, will post as soon as I get him ! I am soo excited (keeping my fingers crossed that he arrives safely and in good health).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

4 months old is my absolutely favorite age to get a foster puppy! They are so much easier to train at that age and generally are out of the "shark" stage.

My Jasper came to me at 4 1/2 months old, he and his littermates had been dumped at the shelter when their breeder couldn't sell them because they were past the cute fluffy stage. He has by far the best doggie manners of any dog I have ever met. He can read other dogs easily and knows how to approach them (and when NOT to approach them).


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

JOY came home with me at 16 weeks and was the love of my life. Can't wait to see pics of your new boy !!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again for your reassuring comments. I am beyond excited and can't wait to meet him! Can't wait to share gotcha pics 

fostermom- How cruel of the breeder...I can't imagine! Looking at pictures, I have come to realize that puppies only stay at the cute, fluffy stage very very briefly. Even then, they are growing and transforming day by day. They remain cute, of course, even as adults, but I am talking about the irresistible, tiny baby melt-your-heart stage. People should always have this in mind when buying a puppy and this is why I did not pass on Gino, even though I had asked for a puppy as young as possible. So what if he's not a tiny baby anymore? He would have grown out of that stage very quickly anyway. The only thing I should be thinking is whether he has a good temperament and whether I am ready and committed to taking care of him fairly and ensuring that he is well taken care of and has a good life. We are all already in love with him and can't wait to welcome him into our family...we want to go wait at the airport already! Fingers crossed that he arrives safely.


----------

